
China has increased fishery subsidies - frequentnapper
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/10/sea-running-out-of-fish-despite-nations-pledges-to-stop/
======
ptah
> an exhaustive survey of 152 countries...That’s a 6 percent rise since 2009

>China, which operates the world’s largest overseas fishing fleet, has
increased harmful subsidies by 105 percent over the past decade

china's 105% rise contributed to 6% rise which includes all sea-faring
nations. does that mean their subsidies were considerably less than the rest
of the world and they are playing catchup?

If they have the largest fleet surely a 105% rise would lead to >6% globally
seeing as they have the largest fleet and assuming they were on par with rest
of world's subsidies?

~~~
NicoJuicy
They are now also fishing in non-Chinese waters of their neighbors...

Too much power ... :)

~~~
rubinelli
Not only their neighbors, they will go all the way to the Atlantic Ocean. Last
year, a Chinese tuna fishing vessel rammed and tried to sink a Brazilian one
in Brazilian waters.[1] They ignore the law knowing Beijing will throw its
weight around if they get caught by local authorities.

[1] [https://maritimebulletin.net/2018/11/25/fishing-wars-in-
sout...](https://maritimebulletin.net/2018/11/25/fishing-wars-in-south-
atlantic-chinese-vs-brazilian/)

------
Iolaum
China also uses civilian fishing ships as a paramilitary force pressuring
neighbours. [1]

[1]: [https://warisboring.com/chinas-fishing-militia-is-a-
military...](https://warisboring.com/chinas-fishing-militia-is-a-military-
force-in-all-but-name/)

~~~
timwaagh
it's a clever tactic and a great reason for paying them extra.

------
makerofspoons
88% of stocks could be overfished and well below their target biomass in 2050:
[https://www.pnas.org/content/113/18/4895](https://www.pnas.org/content/113/18/4895)

------
latchkey
I thought this answer was quite fascinating...

[https://www.quora.com/How-is-China-able-to-provide-enough-
fo...](https://www.quora.com/How-is-China-able-to-provide-enough-food-to-feed-
its-population-of-over-1-billion-people-Do-they-import-food-or-are-they-self-
sustainable)

------
SmellyGeekBoy
I'd rather not be one of those "why is this on Hacker News" people but it
seems anything remotely negative about China gets an instant bump to the front
page these days regardless of relevance. China seems to have become something
of an obsession.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Geopolitics, sustainability, and environmental issues are on topic I believe.

~~~
rat9988
Why china in particular? It doesn't seem to me that most people here are from
china. So why are chinese threads submitted/upvoted more often?

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Surely it would be as upvoted if it were the USA or the EU? I'd be just as
interested in the EU fishing policies going in entirely the wrong direction.

China in particular because they are _large._ The policy therefore has outsize
effect. Particularly when there have been endless stories of over-fishing and
concerns about stocks around the world, on a planet that seems to be creaking
under the load.

------
naringas
but the Chinese also farm fish...

I think this was on HN a few weeks ago:
[https://interestingengineering.com/these-massive-floating-
fi...](https://interestingengineering.com/these-massive-floating-fish-farms-
in-china-provide-most-of-the-worlds-seafood)

~~~
pvaldes
They need their fisher fleet to feed the sea farms. Aquaculture in China has
skyrocketed in the last two decades

